

Do we create the world just by looking at it? - chrischen
http://seedmagazine.com/content/print/the_reality_tests/

======
cousin_it
This is the title of the article:

 _A team of physicists in Vienna has devised experiments that may answer one
of the enduring riddles of science: Do we create the world just by looking at
it?_

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is the first paragraph:

 _To enter the somewhat formidable Neo-Renaissance building at Boltzmanngasse
3 in Vienna, you must pass through a small door sawed from the original
cathedrallike entrance. When I first visited this past March, it was chilly
and overcast in the late afternoon. Atop several tall stories of scaffolding
there were two men who would hardly have been visible from the street were it
not for their sunrise-orange jumpsuits. As I was about to pass through the
nested entrance, I heard a sudden rush of wind and felt a mist of winter
drizzle. I glanced up. The veiled workers were power-washing away the
building’s façade, down to the century-old brick underneath._

No, it doesn't get better from there.

The author's name is apparently Joshua Roebke. WTF, Joshua? Do all science
reporters secretly desire to start their opuses with "It was a dark and stormy
night", or is it just you? Tell me: do you have a novel stashed in your drawer
looking for a publisher? I think you'd better work on making your articles say
something, Joshua, because this one didn't actually say a fucking thing. At
least that's what I got from a skim, because I couldn't endure reading all
your prose in detail.

Oh, and Joshua, read up on the many-worlds interpretation of QM.

------
ax0n
When Werner Heisenberg was pulled over by the Munich police, he couldn't tell
them how fast he was going, but he knew exactly where he was.

~~~
stcredzero
Someone should buy the staff of IQOQI an OQO.

